# New Live Copepods, TiggerPods, Articpods, OysterFeast, PhytoFeast, Rotifer Kits arrvd



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

_Fresh new shipment of Reef Nutrition Full Line Products has arrived. Live Coepods - Tiggerpods, Enriched & Fatty Articpods, 6X Oyster Egg & Ovarian Issue OysterFeast, PhytoFeast Live and Premium with 5 kinds of Phyto. Rotifer Starter Kit to culture your own live food and lots of more different food for your fish and corals.
_​
ASK US ABOUT SPECIAL STOCK (Not normally available):
•	FuzzPhytes (Great for algae eating fish)
•	Nanno High Density 3600 - 1L
•	RotiferDiet High Density 3600 - 1L
•	16 oz, 32oz OysterFeast 
•	32oz Articpods

REEFPODS (TAKING PRE-ORDERS):
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=268

MARINE MACRO-ALGAE:
•	Green Graciliaria
•	Sea Lettuce ULVA
•	Small Leaf Caulpera
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=90

PLANKTON GENESIS - NANNO:
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=genesis

REEF NUTRITION:
•	OysterFeast - Oyster Eggs and ovarian tissue

•	Tigger-pods - Live Copepods
•	Arcti-pods - Red Copepods
•	PhytoFeast Premium - Micro-Algae Reef Food
•	PhytoFeast LIVE - Micro-Algae Reef Food
•	RotiFeast - Super Zooplankton Concentrate
•	Rotifier Diet - Food for Rotifers
•	Rotifer Culturing Starter Kit (Including Live Rotifers & RotiferDiet)
Also has Reed Mariculture products for the hardcore aquaculturist or marine breeders.
Also has a wide variety of different food in stock:
•	New Life Spectrum (many different formulas)
•	Ocean Nutrition
•	Hikari Frozen food
•	PE Mysis
•	ORA pellets
•	Omega One
•	Marine Ornamental breeding food and supplies
•	AquaThrive NOURISH Polycheate Worm Pellets (0.5mm, 1.0mm, 1.5mm)

SHOP ONLINE OR PICKUP BY APPTS.

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_2_101

SEE ALSO:

SUPER DEAL - Less than $3 a pack Frozen Brine Shrimp
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=501

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

New Shipment of Plankton Genesis 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=59_91

No more guessing on your salinity or worry about bubbles, get a refractometer at 33% OFF. 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=482

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99. 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=563


----------

